# Leather is is the biz



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi ,
What's the best leather vs cloth seating .....what are the pros and cons.

I love the look of leather seating and have always had cars with this type of upholstery but how does it stand up to long term use in a moterthome I wonder ?

Thanks all


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

IMO - leather is sticky in hot weather & cold on the bum in cold weather, give me fabric every time . . (Mind we don't have sprogs spilling food or drink -neither do we have animals or dogs leaving what ever they leave !
Fabric, especially zipped covers can be washed whereas cowhide needs to be on the cows. :?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Why not have a combination of cloth and leather, I have seen some very nice vans that the seats have been re-upholstered with leather side panels with cloth middles

You get the luxury look of leather but none of the disadvantages.(cold/hot bum)


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have fabric and suede that's no too bad but we had a car with leather and as vicdicdoc says leather in winter and summer no way not again. 8O


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*leather*

my van has half leather and i always enjoy the smell of it when i get in it and in the winter or summer throw overs work for me


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We have leather upholstery in our 7 year old van (987 nights use) and they look like new. Only occasional wipe with damp cloth.

If you heat your van in winter they are not cold and if you keep sun off they do not get over hot.

Would not go back to fabric.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

We have leather upholstery throughout our 8 yr old van.
Don't find it hot in summer and cold in winter.
We are very happy with it and wouldn't change.
Easily cleaned although we haven't needed to clean it.
Ian


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

we had leather seats on a Laika motorhome, didn't like it too cold in winter


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Leather in a MH is totally different to leather in a car. Never found the leather cold in winter as we tend to go somewhere warm in winter! And it won't be cold unless you have allowed the inside of the van to get very cold. 
As to summer, it doesn't get hot because it's not in direct sun like the front seats of a car. 
It's definitely easier to clean than cloth. 
We have had both and prefer leather BUT If I was choosing a new van it wouldn't make any difference to me whether the interior was leather or cloth. There are so many more important features that my decision would be based on


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

"Never found the leather cold in winter as we tend to go somewhere warm in winter!"

lucky you!

believe me in the winter leather is cold on the bum


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bertieburstner said:


> "Never found the leather cold in winter as we tend to go somewhere warm in winter!"
> 
> lucky you!
> 
> believe me in the winter leather is cold on the bum


Only initially, like a toilet seat!.

We have leather at home and find it comfortable in winter and summer.
Its certainly much more hard wearing than fabric and almost 100% stain resistant.


----------

